# All of a sudden none of this seems so bad when...



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

You have to literally run for your damn life!

I was running through the forest on a path when I got caught in some sudden, really scary storm. Parts of trees were being ripped off and I could hear them all cracking with the wind. I'm dodging falling branches and terrified since it turned black at 7:30am and I had no where to hide. I finally make it out of the forest then lightening starts crashing around me.

That was 20 minutes when I really didn't care too much about stbx. I wouldn't advise it, though. Just wanted to get that story out as I am still pretty shaken up.


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

My mother used to say "in the midst of life there's living". Just because we are in terrible pain, we think the world has stopped, but it hasn't and even our feelings about things will change with time.


----------



## for better or for worse (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats crazy! Glad you are okay, 

I definitely agree with you, I work in construction, and we almost lost a guy from being hit on the side of the road. Really opens your eyes, that there is more to life than this temporary pain. 

Life can be so short, we really have to enjoy each day like its the last. I am really starting to see that, and wishing i had for the last 5 years, however, i am starting to do that now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hold up a 1-Iron. For as the great Lee Trevino said "Not even God can hit a 1-iron."


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

hmmm, that must have been some morning run. 
coincidentally, it stormed like that here today too. I was inside.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, if either of you can throw some of that rainstorm down here, we would willingly and gladly accept. I use to think I could live in Phoenix, AZ until we have been through a serious drought for several months; now I would rather be in Seattle.  Most yards and vegetation are dying and I notice an subtle ecological change in our environment. I can see that animal and insect life is not the norm this summer; there are some changes if you look close enough. We are in serious need to water - we can't even kayak in a lot of our rivers because they are too shallow. HELP! LOL! I miss kayaking. It's so bad that at this point most of us are hoping for a small tropical storm and would even be willing to have a very weak catagory 1 hurricane come through here - it's that bad.

Yeah, watering helps a little but after so much drought all you can do is be selective about what it is you water.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> Yeah, watering helps a little but after so much drought all you can do is be selective about what it is you water.


I probably shouldn't laugh at that but the combination of imagining you choose which plants to water and the fact that the sad faces are too darn cute made me lol. 

Hopefully you get some rain!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

caughtdreaming said:


> I probably shouldn't laugh at that but the combination of imagining you choose which plants to water and the fact that the sad faces are too darn cute made me lol.
> 
> Hopefully you get some rain!


LOL. Thanks CD, yeah, it is just so weird how it's either feast or famine with water around here (Texas). I think it is funny but sad that we are looking up at the sky everyday waiting for it just drench us and when we see a single puny dark cloud and it finally drops some precipitation, I get (no joking) 5 to 6 little spit drops on my forehead and then the clouds disappear for another week of 100+ weather.  All the while, I look at my yard and start doing the math on what section of the yard I will be saving today. So I alternate, I guess an automatic in ground sprinkler system would have come in handy but I don't have one. So I am going around the house trying to figure out the best way to reach an area of yard, saturate it with water and then move on to the next before the sun comes up the next day only to shrivel it all up again. I may lose the yard if the city starts water rationing which I suspect will happen soon.


----------

